# Baby boomers retiring, good time to go into the trades?



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

I made a topic a few days ago requesting some advice, I feel this needs a topic of its own just because it branches off to a different question.

all my buddies went to college, except for one who went into the auto industry. Now with that said the economy is very bad and finding work in the business field (ESP in the field ill be going in is very hard). Pay isn't 40k, it's a little less than that and room for growing isn't as high as you may think. 

Now with that said in the next couple years the baby boomers will be retiring and with already a huge shortage in this industry I can see a huge window of opportunity. Strangely finding work in the trades is even harder than white collar work with even less job security when ironically their is a worker shortage and with many retiring soon the number will increase even more.

This is for my knowledge, please correct me if I've made a mistake. Salary wise I see that depending on where you live alters how much you make. Sparks in aussy can make more than the lawyers because of the mining boom. Select NYC carpenters are making 200k but with high living conditions you could say its like making 80k in some other area where living conditions aren't high. 

I live in Mississauga, just 10 mins north of Toronto, Canada. I'm not really sure how the economy for tradesmen is here I would love to hear some info from those that live around me.

Now with all that said, isn't it a great time to enter the trades? I can do this now make some bank, enjoy myself making things, learning about something that I can take and then use to transform my own home. Lots of work, even more when boomers retire. Good pay, once journeyman you can make 30 dollars and up. Sounds like a win win, but I'm not in it, you guys are so please help me out by correcting anything I've written. 

Lastly - thanks for the help you've all given me so far, I know everyone's busy and we all got **** to do in our life so taking a couple mins out of your day to reply to the questions that ive already asked has been appreciated


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If your truly commited to become a craftsman it's a good time imo.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you saying that because it really is a good time or are you saying that because if one is truly committed to something than its always a good time?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You must be willing to REALLY learn a trade.

It can/will take longer than four years....

But you will not shine until you develop a true passion for what ever trade you choose. Get up in the morning wanting to go to work because you enjoy it. 

If you decide to go out on your own it is mandatory that you have a solid business knowledge beside the trades skills.

You must be willing to constantly learn & adapt. There will always be Tradesman older & younger than you that know more. 

Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

4 years is the beginning. ....

I never went through a formal apprenticeship, but at 13 years as a PRO in the trades, not counting the lifetime I spent in the ditch before that part time, I read everything I can related to building, and constantly try to improve my crafts skills and PM and business..... at this point its an addiction. 

I make a damn good living, but the projects integrity, and the product produced are as important to me. Its in my blood, part of my DNA, if you cut me sawdust would pour out. When you want it that bad, you wont ask your questions. 

BUT,27% of Americas consumers are baby boomers, and more than half the money spent on remodels are by baby boomers , per NAHB stats.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

I also read that the demand for carpenters will grow by 20% by 2020


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just asked a buddy of mine he said " I didnt like how unstable it was, not knowing week-to-week, even day to day whether we'd be working."

Kind of scaring me away but I'm willing to learn. On the fence at this point


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

> if you cut me sawdust would pour out


Ok, some blood. too, but sawdust for sure.:laughing:

If you are good at what you do, maybe more than good, then you will always find work. Sometimes you might have to think about relocating, or branching out some.


----------



## Mountainmover (Apr 18, 2013)

*Getting into the trades?*

I started working in the trades during the summer in '78. By '80 I was full time and thought it was the best. It is a great occupation but, the payoff isn't what you would think. For example, if your gross is 70k in the states, self employed, you pay your own health insurance and all the other expenses that no one thinks of like retirement and even insurance if some on the job accident happens. Take away $20,000 for good insurance which is around $1700 per mo. around here. Take away $4000 for retirement etc. some kind of accident ins. would be in the $2400 range. Now your at $43,600. Remember your tax rate is higher by about 10 %, So deduct 4,400. $39,200 now. And if you run out of work. You get the idea. Around here a school teacher with the same experience would make 80K and all the expenses I just mentioned are added to your income. Plus when you retire, you have a $4000 per month retirement plus benefits. Just to give some real life prospective.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

There are no guarantees in anything you do, ask Lehman bros. You could be employed today looking tomorrow as a dr, Ph.D., VP, CEO, or any other fancy acronym in any profession. I'd rather wake up with a smile on my face than stuff in my driveway. The best people at their professions love what they do, so if you love it do it, youre 19 you don't have 3 other mouths to feed so id say figure it out now instead of after you're "married with children".

Here's the advise my Mom gives me "look, you can only ask so many questions, sh!t or get off the pot".


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Sk94 said:


> I just asked a buddy of mine he said " I didnt like how unstable it was, not knowing week-to-week, even day to day whether we'd be working."
> 
> Kind of scaring me away but I'm willing to learn. On the fence at this point


Do you feel passionate about this, or is it a calculated thing? If you feel passionate...

DO IT. 

Seriously.

Do it, and don't look back. Dive in, man. 10 years from now, if you hate it, you can move on. After 10 years in the trades, you'll be better suited to handle customer service, industrial work, critical thinking, project management, problem solving. Throw yourself into every situation and do your damnable best every day. Don't go home until you are happy with your work.

That said, if you're going to be a lifer, act like one. No stupid risks. Every fall, every time you smack your thumb with a hammer, every broken bone, god forbid every finger you throw into a saw-blade... every "incident" is a deduction from your body. If you want to stand up straight when you retire, be good to yourself.

Learn how to work out to keep yourself in shape, including stretching and balancing the strength in your body. You'll probably need to do a lot of cardio, and keep your diet in check. Don't eat crap for lunch, ever.

The guys who do terribly in the trades, the guys who give us a reputation, the guys who make us look like the 'wrong crowd' are the guys who fall into this and waffle around. Don't waffle, and don't piddle around with the guys who do. Do what you love, do it with passion, and conviction.

Don't work for anyone who tells you that you have to compromise your safety, or sacrifice your body to work. Don't work for peanuts.

And for god's sakes, when it's time to start your own business, learn some bookkeeping first! And return phone calls! :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sk94 said:


> I also read that the demand for carpenters will grow by 20% by 2020


Look...all of these questions you are asking are completely worthless. Honestly...do you LOVE what you do? It doesn't matter what the economy is, what age group is going into retirement, how much you get paid, how many hours you work...

I do this because I have WANTED to do this since a kid. Period.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> Look...all of these questions you are asking are completely worthless. Honestly...do you LOVE what you do? It doesn't matter what the economy is, what age group is going into retirement, how much you get paid, how many hours you work...
> 
> I do this because I have WANTED to do this since a kid. Period.


Seconded.


----------



## Erik_the_red (Jun 24, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Look...all of these questions you are asking are completely worthless. Honestly...do you LOVE what you do? It doesn't matter what the economy is, what age group is going into retirement, how much you get paid, how many hours you work...
> 
> I do this because I have WANTED to do this since a kid. Period.


Third!!!!!!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

What Kent said. 
I tried architecture school my first year in college. didnt like it. i did construction management instead. 
when i graduated i worked for the 9th largest cm firm in the us. it was great and all, but i always enjoyed working with my hands more.
so that what i left to do. right now i am the project manager for a townhouse development and i am going nuts sitting in the office trailer. 
I know i can make more money doing PM work, but i like doing carpentry more.
if you love what you do, you will always find a way to make it work.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sk94 said:


> I just asked a buddy of mine he said " I didnt like how unstable it was, not knowing week-to-week, even day to day whether we'd be working."
> 
> Kind of scaring me away but I'm willing to learn. On the fence at this point


look my first foreman I worked with said it best "you are on a temporary job, you have to hope they have another temporary job lined up when you are finished". that scared the hell out of me, but if you go to work everyday, work hard, show and interest in what you are doing, you will do just fine. if you are second guessing it, dont do it


----------

